

JQuery: Basics - martinchavez
https://github.com/MartinChavez/jQueryBasics

======
martinchavez
jQuery: Basics

A project aimed to help the user learn the basic topics of jQuery. Each unit
contains a tutorial with concepts, examples and best practices.

Topics:

\- Installation and Setup \- Javascript and DOM \- DOM Manipulation \- DOM
Interaction \- DOM Events \- Mouse Events \- Keyboard Events \- The Event
Object \- Filter Selectors \- Descendant Selectors \- Traversing DOM \- Class
Manipulation \- HTML5 Data Attributes \- Styling \- Animations \- Reusability
\- Best Practices

